
Rage Inducing System Implementation - ColinWright
https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/RageInducingSystemImplementation.html?sg13hn
======
vmilner
The "high water mark aspect" of directory name storage has caught me out
before (ext4 filesystem):

vince$ mkdir dir vince$ ls -ld dir

drwxrwxr-x 2 vince vince 4096 Jul 15 15:27 dir

vince$ let i=0 ; while [ $i -lt 1000000 ]; do let i=i+1; touch dir/$i; done

vince$ ls -ld dir

drwxrwxr-x 2 vince vince 22413312 Jul 15 15:47 dir

vince$ rm dir/*

vince$ ls -ld dir

drwxrwxr-x 2 vince vince 22413312 Jul 15 15:47 dir

